# back from hospital



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

(Kamie-you will relate well to this story!)My laporoscopy on Wed. to remove the left ovary ended up lasting more than twice as long as expected and I had to spend the night in the hospital. He said my 'mess' would of pretty much been caused by my hysterectomy 18 years ago - and couldn't believe nobody took any of my complaints seriously before this. (My IBS started shortly after my hysterectomy.)My doctor said in all his years of practice I had the worse case of internal scarring and adhesions he had ever seen. He took pics to share with the medical world. He chose to do just a lap and not open me up to hopefully prevent more heavy scarring and adhesions later on. But he did end up punching an extra lap hole to reach the mess. My left ovary was smashed out and glued around the colon and all of that was glued to the abdominal wall - OUTSIDE the peritoneum. All of this mess was pushing on and compromising the main artery going to my leg and the tube going from the kidney to the bladder. He had a lot trouble getting the area cleaned up without causing a injury to the artery. Said something about not really wanting me to bleed out on the table. Everything was wound around everything else. One of the reasons they kept me overnight was to make sure the kidneys and bladder fuctioned okay afterwards. They were really worried about damage to that tube. They were really watching my input and output readings. (all that mess explains pain pulsating to my leg) There was a LARGE mass of adhesions behind the stomach that was pushing in on the stomach and was attached to the kidney as well. (My back pain) I had all around scar tissue that had calcified. My vagina was glued to the rectum. (explains bad pain with sex). Doc said he really had to mess with my digestive system to try to remove as much of the adhesions and scar tissue as possible. Also did 3 washes to flush the abdominal area as clean as possible. He had to manipulate my gut around so much, that was reason #2 to keep me overnight. No sign of cancer, but running tests to be sure. And yes, I feel a bit better the day following surgery than the day before. Walking is sorer, but I can sit up again. I will not be released medically for at least a month. Too much damage on the inside, need the healing time. When I expressed amazement how how long I was able to stay at a very physical job with that mess going on, my doctor got a funny look on his face. Suggested I might want to avoid too much work like that in the future. He can't guarantee this won't come back and doesn't want me to over-tax my body needlessly. I could've caused a very serious injury because so much was so glued together and rigid. I like my job







. Doc also said he is in no hurry to get me on HRT. Says let's just watch and see how I do. That made me happy. Following the lap, for supper they had me on clear liquids (everything was fortified with protein). I managed to get most of it down and shortly, it all ran out the other end. This morning I had about six bites of oatmeal and then threw it all up. Later, I had toast and saltines, which later caused a big D run. But I got something in at least and could go home. My gut is really angry. I'm definately back to sqaure zero! As soon as I got home I went straight to bed and slept for 5 hours. I swear - They do not allow sleep in the hospital. Time for another pain pill and then more sleep. He gave me better drugs for pain - so sweet! Later all!


----------



## teacher954 (Jun 16, 2002)

Wow, and you continued working through all this. Welcome home, glad to hear you are feeling better. Unbelievable.


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Hi Bear,Hoping this lap and all the dr untangled will provide the relief you must need after all these years of pain. Sending best wishes for a good recovery, but please take it very slow.Fay


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Yikes! No wonder you have IBS.Wishing you a quick safe recovery!Jleigh


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Under the heading: "can anything else go wrong"; the answer would be: why not?I had my stitches removed yesterday from my three incisions. One of my incisions instantly re-opened. Completely. The doc decided to leave it that way to heal. Told my hubby to repack it with gauze 3x a day. Can we discuss how much this HURTS!!







Today, I decided no more gauze. Let's just keep it clean and covered. Everytime he took the gauze out it just caused it to 'open' and bleed. I still can't eat anything. I'm on a liquid diet since 10-8. Even a small amount of a very soft food feels like I've ingested razor blades. All the way through. For hours. I'm getting hit with waves of abdominal pains which cause me to run to the john. I don't know until whatever starts if I'm going to pee, poo, or puke. Intensive long-lasting worse pains after any of the above. My doctor mentioned today I need to have another ultra-sound, but didn't say why. Just had me call the hospital to set it up. The hospital says it is because of my blood tests. There is a problem and they need to take a close look at my liver and kidneys. I have been told by my doctor that all my blood tests have been fine. Makes me wonder what they were checking before. To top it off, my doctor filled out my medical leave and said I would be ready to return to work in six days. I have bad blood tests, a hole in my gut, haven't been able to eat normal for months, all liquids for over a week, plus he cut on every organ in my gut. I'm generally doubled over in pain for my days and nights. I work retail. It is a very physical job. It gets dirty too. No sitting down or even standing still. This sucks!


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi Bear,I am so glad you got to go home and sorry you had all that problem and the endo. I had my Lab Oct 7. Had slight endo but the big surprise was my left ovary. The doctor said it was a huge tumor and that it was causing my pain. I got feeling it was causing my C. too. Partly anyway. I am not sure how long I was in there but he removed my ovary. I came back to my room and I felt fair but after eating though I was going to be sick but it passed so I got to go home after I peed. Then when I got home I threw up everything. I decare I think they should keep you longer after sugery. I didn't think I was going to be sick though but anyway. Am still having trouble moving some but he wants me back in a month from date of surgery. I got a call yesterday and the tumor wasn't cancer. I am sooo glad of that.I got pictures and he will explain them to me later on.I am glad you got your endo cleaned up. Amazing what we go through. Take care of yourself and don't do to much like I did yesterday. I missed your other post. I am so sorry for what you went through with your stitches. I hope they have healed by now.Hugs, Polly


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Still can only tolerate a diet of liquids only. Still have a hole in my gut. It isn't showing any sign of infection, but the healing is going so so slow. Probably related to my non-existant diet. I try to get in a few cans of Ensure daily now. When my bladder empties pain just shudders through my body. Takes me awhile to recover from what is ususally in life a mindless task. A bowel movement is even worse. I almost pass out from the pain. Luckily, my diet has that happening a lot less. I even feel like my taste buds have changed. Things seem to taste "funny". My fear over these kidney tests: any damage might be related to my abuse of over-the-counter analgesics. I have had fibromyalgia for years and only recently have the doctors given me a prescription for the pain. And only now because they were appalled at how much OTC I was taking. I replied if they wouldn't fix it - I would. I have been complaining of the pain for years. Their usual reply was I couldn't prove I was in pain. I have had classic symptoms and triggers all along. I do hate all doctors with a passion. Very few earn my respect.


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Bear, I'm sorry for all you've been through. I hope you heal soon and can get back to a regular diet. I just had my 3rd lap last week and I had a bit of a mess too. My left tube was damaged from a chronic ectopic pregnancy and had to be removed. I had endo all over (even though I just had a lap in June) + scar tissue and a large endometrioma cyst on my left ovary. I have three incisions too. The two lower ones seem ok but the belly button one started gushing blood yesterday when I changed the gauze. My throat is really beat up from the breathing tube. I still have trouble swallowing. I was having lots of pain and IBS symptoms before the lap so I hope things are improved somewhat there. It's too soon to tell I think. Feel better soon.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Bear, I've been innundated with my own overwhelmed piece of medical insanity but I just finally saw this thread today.I am so very sorry thinks are still rough for you.It's absolutely horrible what happens.I don't have any idea sometimes what we are to do next except to keep trying to find yet one more way to help ourselves through the horrors of being trapped in pain.your post:. I have been complaining of the pain for years. Their usual reply was I couldn't prove I was in pain. I have had classic symptoms and triggers all along. I do hate all doctors with a passion. Very few earn my respect. ________________________________________You know, I think the last part of that says it all best.Who the heck wrote the rules that just because someone was able to learn their way through medical school or any other medical profession,that the reality of their work in life is something that makes them a person who has earned the position of respect with respect to our most vulnerable bodies.I am getting more wary and less trusting and.... angry? Oh, lets not even go there this morning.But I will say this....If I thought I was angry about medicine and medical procedure before this week, well, I can most certainly say that my anger has reached a new point of total disgust.Oh woe to the next person who steps on my tail.Hang in there Bear. I thinking of you and sending prayers and hope and hugs and well.... you just try really hard to get better and I hope there is a place in the day where you can find some space to breathe deep.Hugs & Hope,Kamie


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks to everyone for your support. Misery does love company! My doctor called today. Has anyone else noticed the nurse calls to say everything is fine, the doctor calls to say it isn't? The ultrasound showed a problem with my left kidney. They think it is old scar tissue from damage caused by the adhesions. I have to go for an IVP test. Don't know what that is for sure yet. Praise God for the internet. The drs that be have also agreed I now need to see a GI. My GP is giving me another month of medical leave now. Things are at least moving in a forward direction, but somehow I don't think I will ever get the old me back. Can't imagine being strong enough to go back to my former position. (the original is gone, but I have been offered another - I'd be same level of management.) I've done this metamorphis before. Never fun, got to allow grief. But these long slow 'deaths' really stretch out the grieving process.I ate pizza tonight. It is going to be a long night paying for this 'crime'.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

post:but somehow I don't think I will ever get the old me back. ______________________________________________Well Bear, I can sure relate to that one.It was a hard summer for me to realize that I would not be riding the trails with the horse anymore.I hate adhesions.And then they wonder why I run screaming from Soy.Estrogen in it's most destructive aspect is such a horror.I too wonder about the current metamorphosis.I've gone through mine too.What a trip.Just like 9...count um...9 lives in one.Yes, thank goodness for the internet and places to go in between the endless researching for the answers to our problems.Over to the search engine, on to the mail, over to the board.And plug in a few tunes for surfing.Well I hope that pizza does not wrangle you too much on the way out.Here's hoping for a smooth passage.Take care and feel better soon.Kamie


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I, so far, don't have too much problem with soy. I don't know how I feel about it. Before surgery, it gave me a little more variety in my diet. Since, any solids are a no-no. The docs are a little curious as to why my "menapause" hasn't started yet. I've had hot flashes since I was 22 yrs. old. They really never believed me, thought maybe it was 'fevers'. Last winter was the worse symptoms since the beginning. I think the ovary was completely done in by then. I might have a little left to go through, but my instincts say probably not. It's snowing here for the first time this season. First snows are pretty, but I love summer!


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Bear, I had the one ovary out in April and I thought for sure I was in full blown surgicaly induced menopause.I mean the symptoms were so difficult and extreme, what else could it have been.But, when I had my hormone levels run the gynecologist says, guess what! you are not officially menopausal!OHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!yeh, what a shock.the revelation of more to come simply does not make me a happy camper.On the up side I'm hoping the worst of it is gone.I'm seeing a reproductive endocrinologist in a few weeks and I hope we can get some better clarity on the hormone issue.I had a bad BP and pulse spike last week.Last night I wake up to a mild hot flash that came through even the elavil and prozac(which have been handling the hot flashes)So I am suspecting the hormone thing to have been the cause of my pulse and BP taking a spike.The endless research project.I'll let you know what the endocrinologist says.You might try one of those plant grow lights in the lighting fixture to help make the transition from summber light to winter light.I personally like using the plant lights for general indoor use.Kamie


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Kamie, My blood tests have shown since I was 22, I had started menapause, but never finished. Haven't had any new tests recently, really at this point I'm not worried and I got enough on my plate these days. I found out I get my IVP tomorrow afternoon. So now I'm only allowed clear liquids and then nothing and I had to take a cleansing laxative. Again. It is a joke how many times I get to do this lately. My friend and neighbor made the comment "No wonder everything is getting worse with all that abuse!" (she used to be a nurse) With her I can commiserate all the joys of endo and female problems. She is there too. Right now I have the house all to myself. Everybody's working, at Bible studies and etc. At exactly the time everyone will be getting home and trying to fight over bathroom space is when this laxative will kick in.







Might be quiet now, but you can hear the future from here!


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Who is the brilliant sadistic mind that came up with taking a laxative at 4pm that will kick in at 10pm? I'm starting to wind down now, but this has been a horrible night. I have been bent over double in pain for hours. A month ago I had to drink the "gallon" presrip. stuff. tasted disgusting - made me shudder, did the job.2 weeks ago I had to drink the OTC "quart". Had to go out in the middle of the night for another quart. One acomplished nothing. tasted gross and salty. two did the trick.Tonight, they gave me what looked like a small pill bottle filled with a dark brown liquid. called X-PREP. Only about 2 oz in all. Tasted like bad molasses. (and molasses straight isn't good) Doesn't kick in for 6 hours, did to the letter as the directions promised. Has done the job and then some. Comparing laxatives could be their own post. I think I'll cuddle up with my dogs and watch Cujo. My night isn't over.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Your neighbor is right. How do we get better with all that body abuse.Hang in thereKamie


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Okay, the IVP was miserable - too much messing and pushing on my sore abdomin for too long! To add more misery the stupid laxative won't stop working! I'm still "on the go"! I can't even take a drink without having to run to the john! Everything has been "clear" for almost 24 hrs. And it isn't just "urgency", it is doubled over painful cramping! If they ever recommend X-PREP, ask for an alternative!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)




----------

